# MES control panel face blew off during storm, help!



## husker3in4 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have model 20071514, the regular 30" with no window. I have a mailbox mod hooked up to it and it works great. Ive smoked many a butt this football season :) The problem is, last week we had a very windy storm and when I went out to put a butt on a couple days later, the facing of the control panel seems to have blown off. The buttons are exposed, but they still work. Its hard to get them to go to the proper temp and time however, and after a few hours of smoking it just starting beeping loudly with ERR displayed on the control panel.

I contacted masterbuilt, they want $49.99 + S&H for a new control panel, they dont sell the facing separately.

Any suggestions?













smoker.jpg



__ husker3in4
__ Dec 1, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2016)

If you know what each one says & does, do you really need the facing?

Do you keep that MES 30 in the weather?

Bear


----------



## husker3in4 (Dec 1, 2016)

It sits on my back deck. I didnt buy a cover for it because I dont know how the cover would fit over it with my mailbox mod attached to it. So its fully exposed to the weather.

That is what I thought too, ill just push whats left of the buttons and get it to where I want it. But, that didnt work so well. The buttons would sort of respond, but more often than not just start running with numbers, when I finally got it settled and went to bed for the smoke, I woke up and it was beeping with ERR on the screen. My main concern is the circuit board is now exposed, meaning moisture and whatever else can get in there. I dont want a short that burns the house down.

But, by the time I spend 49.95 + what is likely to be $10 or $12 of shipping and handling, then buy a cover and somehow modify it for my mailbox mod, Im probably looking at $90 to fix it and cover it. Around this time of year I can get a brand new one for less than $150. Im hoping that someone on these forums can help me figure out a solution that doesnt involve a new control panel or know where I can get one for cheaper than $49,95 +S&H.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2016)

It's not good for any electric appliance to be outside in the weather.

Without being under a roof, I wouldn't even trust some of the covers.

However that's one of the reasons I never did a MB Mod. I just use the stock MES cover & I keep my MES 40 under roof.

Only thing I can say is if you get it running good, or get a new one, and if you don't have a place for it with a roof, I would suggest a Tarp that will keep all rain off of it when not in use.

I know there are some guys who run it in & out of the garage to use theirs & then store it.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Dec 1, 2016)

Dave Omak I believe uses a rheostat dimmer.  Connect and ground a three prong 12 gauge extension cord to the heating element and plug it into a 1500 watt Dimmer some have found at home depot online under $20.  Or buy a Proportional Intergral derivative (PID controller) from Auber around $150+ or build one for under $100.

-Kurt


----------



## cmayna (Dec 1, 2016)

I use a PID by Auber on my MES.  Simply love it !!


----------



## tjdcorona (Feb 22, 2021)

mINE WAS LIKE THAT FOR A YEAR! BUT I KNEW EACH PUSH OF THE BUTTON WAS 5 DEGREES, SO I NEVER HAD A PROBLEM. NOW IT WONT WORK AT ALL- SO ITS TIME FOR A NEW SMOKER.


----------

